# sailcats........



## buckhunter2256 (May 27, 2010)

i have heard that sail cats are pretty good eating.  I believeing the person that told me that kept some and baked them up.  EWWWWW they were nasty.  did i do something wrong or are they really not very good to eat.?


----------



## deadline34 (May 27, 2010)

*Nasty*

I used to cut them up and put them in my crab traps...but the crabs didn't like them.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 27, 2010)

Some folks idea of good and mine are not the same. I will not eat a sailcat. As a matter of fact I hate to even touch the slimey things without a fish towell.


----------



## daisy102998 (May 27, 2010)

I like sail cats but not the other kind.


----------



## grim (May 27, 2010)

I have been told my entire life that sail cats are good eating, but I have never kept one.


----------



## Paymaster (May 27, 2010)

I have never eaten one. I turn them all loose.


----------



## swamp hunter (May 27, 2010)

Caught a Million of Them , Always Herd they were good too. Every time I got that Hard Up , I d just go Cast Net some Big Mullet... Fried


----------



## sea trout (May 28, 2010)

what is a sail cat???  is it the salt water catfish???


----------



## rustvyper (May 28, 2010)

a old country lady once told me groundhogs were good eating too. I think there are differing standards of "good".


----------



## swamp hunter (May 28, 2010)

sea trout said:


> what is a sail cat???  is it the salt water catfish???



YEp , Two kinds . Hard Heads and Sail Cats. 
Big Dorsal fin on the Sail Cat . Small on the Hard Head.
Both slimey as heck, But the Sail Cats Won,t Kill you when you get stung , And the hard Head will. Ask Me how I know that


----------



## sea trout (May 29, 2010)

swamp hunter!
alright thanks!!!!


----------



## oldcsm (May 29, 2010)

I was stuck by a small hard head down at SGI. My hand was on fire for over two hours. Never tried eating either species.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 29, 2010)

I got popped by a sail cat many year agos straight thru the finger (yes whisker had to be pulled out). I was down in the bottom of the boat for awhile and I can't remember who idea it was but put some slime on the enter and exit wound and it helped a lot. Which that was probably somekind of mind thing.


----------



## deedly (May 29, 2010)

It is not a mind thing. The slime really helps when you get finned. That or really hot water.


----------



## flatheadfisherman (May 31, 2010)

buckhunter2256 said:


> i have heard that sail cats are pretty good eating.  I believeing the person that told me that kept some and baked them up.  EWWWWW they were nasty.  did i do something wrong or are they really not very good to eat.?



I have ate sailcats before but only deep fried. They tasted good that way.


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 7, 2010)

flatheadfisherman said:


> I have ate sailcats before but only deep fried. They tasted good that way.




Ditto, they are great prepared and fried like you would do with fresh water catfish.  

I've never heard of anyone baking a sailcat before and I guess I know why now.....


----------



## gotta biggn (Jun 10, 2010)

sail cat, real name gafftopsail catfish


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 10, 2010)

Someone was joking with you. Throw them nasty cats back unless you're in a survival situation.


----------



## HBC4570 (Jun 10, 2010)

i'm glad that swamp hunter made clear just what you are talking about.for a minute i was thinking it might be the same as a sail
rabbit.you know the kind,the ones found flattened in the road.those will sail like frisbees but i shouldn't imagine they would
taste very good. lol.


----------

